# I am so done with this $tupid program



## openbox918 (Nov 6, 2022)

I keep getting computational errors, and project downloads keep getting stuck. I uninstalled it, I have over 7 millions points, since the update, WCG is gone to crap.


----------



## P4-630 (Nov 6, 2022)

Any hardware overclocks?


----------



## r9 (Nov 6, 2022)

openbox918 said:


> I keep getting computational errors, and project downloads keep getting stuck. I uninstalled it, I have over 7 millions points, since the update, WCG is gone to crap.


k


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (Nov 6, 2022)

openbox918 said:


> I keep getting computational errors, and project downloads keep getting stuck. I uninstalled it, I have over 7 millions points, since the update, WCG is gone to crap.


I also get the download jams, I agree with your Stance on the whole but don't get errors, might be memory frequency related IE pushed to far, and worth a look.

It's important to remember why you bother though friend.

And if you are done with WCG please consider folding@home It's still rock solid as ever and serves a similar purpose without any issues.


----------



## shovenose (Nov 6, 2022)

F@H has always been good to me. Great, reliable software. Used to do a lot of PPD both GPU and CPU. Now I just do a WU here and there for testing purposes as a final stress test for repaired video cards after my other tests and benchmarks are complete.


----------



## openbox918 (Nov 6, 2022)

P4-630 said:


> Any hardware overclocks?


Its running stock, i7 11800h, laptop.


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (Nov 6, 2022)

openbox918 said:


> Its running stock, i7 11800h, laptop.


Funny, I have a 8750 that struggling to get work whereas my desktop Ryzen runs all day long maybe they're work server is quite picky.

I just did a 4monthly clean out of my i7 Asus laptop and got plenty of crap out after 4 months and it is not crunching all the time either just cold night's.

Have you cleaned your laptop out lately, it shouldn't be giving computational errors.


----------

